# How to Hard Reset



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

It seems so simple, but I would like to know how to hard reset this phone if you can't pull the battery.

Just some background, I do not currently own a Razr, but am considering it, and this is something that will factor into my decision.


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Volume down + power

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## juv3 (Sep 5, 2011)

sk8 said:


> Volume down + power
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


PRESS AND HOLD THOSE TILL PHONE GOES OFF!

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Tucstwo (Mar 26, 2012)

For what it's worth, I've bricked my razr and the power + vol down thing still works. I've never had this function not work. It's just like pulling the battery.

Sent from my who really cares?? Using NOBODY DOES!


----------

